# Some x-mas presents.



## presumed_druid (Jan 24, 2005)

I made my girlfriend a jewelry box for christmas, and now she's my fiancee!

The drawers have an inlayed heart in them made from ... of course, purpleheart. The top of the chest is a tambour that opens when the top drawer is opened. She opened the drawer, and the top rolled open, revealing an engagement ring.

The other box is a gift that I gave to my soon to be step son. He plays Dungeons and Dragons, so I made him the box to keep his dice and a few miniatures in. I made two others, that were made for cards.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Cool boxes druid. You're off to a good start.

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Druid, those are some well done projects, I really like them.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

very nice work Druid . i really like the detail


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Great projects Druid they look very well constructed.


----------



## presumed_druid (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks guys.

I appreciate the kudos all the more, as you all hold a good deal of respect from me.


----------



## jonnyboy63 (Mar 20, 2006)

Druid ~
Dear fellow, your boxes and other projects I've seen here are extraordinary. If your now fiance doesn't already know of your D&D fixation, tell her. Those 'lost weekends' of days gone by must now be relequated to the past. You know that, right?!
Seriously, these are absolutely beautiful examples of woodworking and finishing! Kudos to a job well done, and congratulations on her saying 'Yes' to you!

Yours, in sawdust and shavings


----------

